# ParaCat by Byudzai



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

So I've been watching the development of the ParaCat by Byudzai for awhile on the forum knowing I had to have one someday. Excited doesn't begin to express how I felt when I saw 3 "Testers" up for grabs on the forum. Well I have had it for a couple weeks now and wanted to give my thoughts on it. In one word - AWESOME!!!! I have been shooting every possible day since I received it and have no intentions of making this a shelf queen.

Statistics

Material - Aluminum with paracord wrap

Tubes - 2040's with SuperSure pouch. Also included was 1/8" tubes with SuperSure pouch

Height - 5"

Overall width - 3 3/8"

Inside forks width - 2 1/16"

Aluminum thickness - 3/8"

Overall thickness with paracord - 5/8"

Personal Impression

This is a great shooter!!! My wife asked me the other day if I have been standing a lot closer to the catch box because of all the shredded cans in the recycle bin - I confidently said nope, it was due to one of the new slings I got. I love this SS!!! Aiming is very simple - just sight down the tubes and place your target between them and it feels like a guaranteed hit every time. By far, this SS is very accurate and consistent for me and really builds up the confidence. I have not tested with the 1/8" tubes yet, but with the 2040's I feel 3/8" or 7/16" steel is the ammo of choice. SuperSure pouch - what can I say other than they are the best out there!! I am guessing that I have around 600 rounds down the range and no visible wear on the bands and still as comfortable as the first time I picked it up. Comfort was a concern with long term shooting when holding onto paracord, but no issues at all. I will say that I believe the frame may be a little cramped for those with bear paw hands especially if utilizing the pinky hole - but for most of us average guys (and gals) there should be no issues. Fits in the back pocket no problem and no rough edges to catch on anything. I think the main selling point for me is the shear simplicity of the SS that absolutely works. There are absolutely no tools, tying materials or anything needed to set this SS up. I am not good at trying to explain how to attach the pouch or attach to the forks - please see Byudzai's video for the best description. With that being said, this is an awesome SS for prepper's and bug out bags. Old pill bottle with a couple SuperSure pouches and several feet of 2040 tubes and you will be shooting until the zombies take over!! In conclusion, I would highly recommend this shooter and can't wait for the G10 models to hit the market!! :thumbsup:


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review Vly62. I love this slingshot I was pee'd I missed out on the three testers. From your review it sounds like its a keeper for you.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks so much for the favorable review my friend. It's fun to see other people enjoying the frame for what I hoped they would enjoy about it.

Waterjet is a blessing and a curse... the biggest slowdown is that Jay has to sit down and draw up the changes each time. Once they're done he's quick to cut, but sometimes a week at a time goes by when he doesn't get to the drawing. But ONCE they finally are a finished design, I'll start banging them out for real.


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Byudzai,I really like that,when you get more done I would like to buy one. Garflys


----------

